# Elk Loads for TC Triumph 50 Cal



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bought a new gun for my LE hunt. Thinkin that I will go with a 300 gr bullet, and 100 gr of powder... What do you guys recommend? I have heard good and bad about several brands. Anyone have the same gun? I have probably heard the most good things about the Hornady SST, but I wanted to see what you guys thought...

Thanks


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

If you have a new inline, I have tried a new set-up this year. Blackhorn 209 powder. Barnes sabot bullets. For elk, 290 Spitfire T-EZ, use shotgun primers, CCI 209. I'm using 250 bullets for deer. Look up Blackhorn powder and barnes bullets. Cabelas reviews are good to look at. I have shot 10 rounds with out swabbing the barrel. No difference in accruacy. If you decide to use this setup,be sure to follow Blackhorn cleaning advice. I get 1 1/2 inch groups at 100 yrds, never before have I got that kind of result. 4 in high at 100 yrds will give you dead on at 150, 8 to 10 low at 200. Good luck! Oh yeah, 100 to 110 grains per volume should give you about 2000 FPS. Don't go over 120 with this powder.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought a new T/C Triumph a few years ago. It shoots really well. For deer I use the T/C XTP sabots 240 grain. For elk I use the same sabot in the 300 grain. As for the powder. I use a pellet 100 grains of IMR White Hots powder. With a Triple 7, 209 primer. The IMR White Hots powder burns very clean!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have come to one opinion when it comes to what kind of load to use in a muzzleloader and it has nothing to do with what load is best. To me it is all about shot placement. How often do you shoot? How consistent are you? Because it doesn't matter what load you are shooting, if you have poor shot placement then you won't bring that animal down. I use the same load for deer that I use for elk. I shoot a 250 grain bullet with 100 grains of powder. I shoot that load because that is where I have found the tightest grouping in my gun, and it is where I am comfortable. And with that load, I have brought down several elk, and deer with no problem because of my shot placement. Last year I took my cow elk at over 150 yards with one shot, and she went maybe 20 yards before piling up. I took a deer two years ago at 195 yards, one shot, he went about 40 yards. So when I see people asking about what load to use, I would say that you really need to find what you are most accurate with and stick with that, and concentrate more on becoming accurate and being confident in your shot placement.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Sharp, sound advice!


----------



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

Agreed, the best advice is placement, having confidence in you gun and load is part of making a good shot. I have had a Triumph for a number of years, first year they came out. Love the gun, lite and fun to shoot. I have had great accuracy with BH209, 100 gr. equivilent. Most TCs are made to work well with sabots. I have used shockwaves, 250 or 300, but then use Harvester crushed rib sabots. They give a little tighter seal but not so much that they are hard to load. I personaly have not had a shot on an animal more than 125 yards. I would be confident with my gun out to 200, but I like to get as close as I can. Besides, to me without a maginfied scope the "Bullseye" gets covered up and is hard to pinpoint a shot.
Good Luck!


----------

